# A good small car for a dog owner?



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a Ford KA, which I like very much, at the moment. But it is not practical to get Oscar about in. At the moment I have to put the backseats down and prop a crate in using blankets to stop it being at an angle... it's a faff in short!

We use by OH's Landrover most of the time which is great but there are times when a smaller car would be easier/more economic to get about in and times when I need to drive Oscar about by myself. So I am thinking about a new car!

I don't want anything too big, just big enough to get Oscar in either a crate or behind a dog guard in the boot (I don't like the idea of being able to accidentaly shut the boot on him though! )

Any ideas on make/model. I'm a not very good at cars so would appreciate any input.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

I personally like a bit metal around me if I am going far!
But as small cars go had to use my step daughters panda (think thats what they called it) and it were supurb in the back for the dogs - dead cheap to run too!

The only small car I had myself were a puma - I loved that !! with the seats down better then you would think!


----------



## lynn86 (Jan 28, 2011)

one of my friends has a old clio and the other a old corsa dogs have enough room in the boot


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

lynn86 said:


> one of my friends has a old clio and the other a old corsa dogs have enough room in the boot


By the boot I take it you mean the hatch area!
As I would NEVER put my dogs in a boot - not a proper boot that is!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

My friend has a Ka and manages to fit 3 OES in it :lol:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a corsa and can fit a ESS in the boot without seats down. I can fit a small crate in the boot, but wouldn't fit an ESS in there.

I will be getting a 5 door megane so I can fit them in the boot  And will be ordering a tailgate guard, as Holly is good at jumping out before I'm ready haha


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

We have a fiesta. The dogs go in the boot but we are selling it after the MoT to get a focus.


----------



## lynn86 (Jan 28, 2011)

yes they take the parcel shelf off


----------



## teddyboylove (Jul 31, 2010)

I like my Honda Jazz - it is quite roomy, and economical too.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Peugeot 206 SW










Teeny car, great boot. We used to have a 2.0l diesel and it was like a little rocket but extremely cheap to run. If you can find a 1.4 diesel then you will only pay about £30 road tax per year. It also has a split tailgate so you can open just the glass part or the whole thing, perfect for opportunist escape artists!


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

I want a Land Rover Discovery - it would suit me and Jack perfectly. 

I'm how you multi dog owners with small cars manage. Me and the wife and Jack manage to fill the Audi A3 Sportsback to the gills.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

About an hour after posting this thread my OH had 90% convinced me I want I Freelander. Hardly a small car!!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Werehorse said:


> About an hour after posting this thread my OH had 90% convinced me I want I Freelander. Hardly a small car!!


I lurve my Freelander. Completley uneconomical and the most sophisticated gadget on it is the fact that the rear wiper comes on when you put it in reverse, but it handles brilliantly and was unstoppable in the recent snow. Great for the dog in the back too. It doesn't feel like a big car at all but the new ones are much bigger and very expensive.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> I lurve my Freelander. Completley uneconomical and the most sophisticated gadget on it is the fact that the rear wiper comes on when you put it in reverse, but it handles brilliantly and was unstoppable in the recent snow. Great for the dog in the back too. It doesn't feel like a big car at all but the new ones are much bigger and very expensive.


OK, 95% convinced!  I hate gadgets, they just scare me. I'd want an older one. OH has a 16 year old Discovery (nicknamed The Shed) that he keeps going and I can't see him getting rid of ever. If I got a Freelander it would have the same fate. My current KA is 10 years old. We like old cars!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Werehorse said:


> OK, 95% convinced!  I hate gadgets, they just scare me. I'd want an older one. OH has a 16 year old Discovery (nicknamed The Shed) that he keeps going and I can't see him getting rid of ever. If I got a Freelander it would have the same fate. My current KA is 10 years old. We like old cars!


The diesels are better than the petrols, but they are also significantly more expensive. Early petrols used the Rover K series engine which was prone to head gasket failure but if it's been done they fit uprated parts to prevent future problems. They had a facelift in 2004 with a new front end and completely new interior. The three door has a funky removable roof but it's a two man job and you can't exactly take it with you and expect it to leak because its a Land Rover. Saying that if your Disco has a sun roof you will already be used to that.

Mine is black and shiny shiny (under the mud) and it's called Beepy (Cos the reg starts with BP lol!). I do want to change it though because the fuel (1.8 petrol) is just stupid as I only do short trips. I'd like an old Defender but they hold their money so well that I'd be going back to the 80's.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> The diesels are better than the petrols, but they are also significantly more expensive. Early petrols used the Rover K series engine which was prone to head gasket failure but if it's been done they fit uprated parts to prevent future problems. They had a facelift in 2004 with a new front end and completely new interior. The three door has a funky removable roof but it's a two man job and you can't exactly take it with you and expect it to leak because its a Land Rover. Saying that if your Disco has a sun roof you will already be used to that.
> 
> Mine is black and shiny shiny (under the mud) and it's called Beepy (Cos the reg starts with BP lol!). I do want to change it though because the fuel (1.8 petrol) is just stupid as I only do short trips. I'd like an old Defender but they hold their money so well that I'd be going back to the 80's.


Yes, used to the leaking - there is a reason The Shed is called The Shed. 

I woud be getting a Diesel if I got one - anything will be a hike in fuel costs from my KA though! I was looking at Defenders as well and was amused that a lot of the cars I coud afford were actually older than me. :lol:

I saw a Freelander in the carpark at work today... 98% convinced. My inner environmentalist is stil holding on to that 2% though.


----------

